# Ohio River Ice



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You don't see it like this much more these days of global warming. This is below Shawnee Marina west of Portsmouth,,,,


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

This is the pike island pool at the Cardinal power plant.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Bad Bub! I am heading down to Pike Island Saturady with the balmy weather. Might have to bring the ice fishing gear for the marinas instead of fishing the dams. How does it look below PI dam and NC dam? Any open water?

You on top the Cardinal cooling tower?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

A couple more below Portsmouth


----------



## tlark19 (Jan 2, 2013)

pike island is fishable, went by yesterday..not a line in the water though


----------



## tlark19 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## tlark19 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

That was sent to me from a buddy of mine that works there. Below N.C. is "open" but there are some icebergs flowing out of it. I'm sure it will really start pushing ice with this warm up and rising water.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Muskingum and Ohio are locked up here in Marietta.... BTW I love the Global Warming joke hahahaha


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Right outside Cincy.

Last night


































This Morning


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Great pictures! Thanks Guys!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Great pictures! Thanks Guys!


Absolutely thanks! Looks as though I'll leave the ice fishing gear at home and stick with original plans.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Similar situation at Meldahl. Above the dam locked in ice all of the way to Maysville. Below the dam open and running free. Farther down river you go from the dam the more ice flows you encouter, as shown in the pics "just outside Cincinnati."


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

Can anyone give me a update on the cincy area with the ice.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

It is all melted on the main river. Most of the creeks are still frozen over.


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

well with that being said does anyone know if schmidt is cleared to launch a boat.


----------



## slabber21 (Feb 16, 2014)

nice pictures


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

chrisoneal said:


> well with that being said does anyone know if schmidt is cleared to launch a boat.


 
The pictures I have posted above are from Schmidt field and it for sure was not cleared off then. Also they had their docks pulled up on the ramp right in the middle of the ramp. You might be better off putting in at the public landing.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I hope that stuff melts before the river comes up this week. It will be a big enough pain without icebergs.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

It could get ugly....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Friend Paul went down yesterday, just to see what'sup,,,, below 'OUR' low-head dam.
When he got there he was sorry that he didn't have his STUFF.
Flow was perfect, color was great,,, no CRAP floating in the backwashes.

Now Fri night, Sat & Sun is PREDICTED to be in the warning level.
THAT'S WHEN WE'LL BE BELOW THOSE DAMS! 
Just saying,,,,,,,,,, MAYBE something will start.


http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2


----------

